# 36 Site Aeroflo: Bubba Kush



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 17, 2009)

havent posted here in a minute!!  ive been growing since october 08, and i love it..this is my first run at aeroponics.  Im pretty sure im done with soil

equipment:
1000W HPS Hydrofarm Ballast
Hortilux Bulb
Hydrofarm Radiant8 Hood
8" Canfan
tri-meter
36 site Aeroflo machine
2 1/4 hp chillers
Secret Jardin dr150

nutes:
sensi grow a and b
sensi bloom a and b

add-ins:
bud candy
voodoo juice
purple maxx
gravity
bushmaster

current conditions: pH-5.8 ppm-580 water temp-72&#730;

lets blow this tent up!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

*goodluck with the aeroponics 

looking very nice and healthy eace:*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks ukgirl!

im probably going to switch the flowering schedule over the weekend...run a veg/bloom nute mix in the res, and start 12/12 monday.  i dont want these ladies getting out of control!!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Bubba is 1 of the BEST!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice set up:aok:

I prefer to run my reservoir water temps at 68f. I think if you were to lower the temp of rez a bit you would see improve growth rate.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice set up:aok:
> 
> I prefer to run my reservoir water temps at 68f. I think if you were to lower the temp of rez a bit you would see improve growth rate.


i was wondering that..i'll lower it now..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 18, 2009)

so i made a small mistake...used water out of the tap..I shouldve know better.

tap water here has a ppm of 560!  so i had to do an emergency flush, and get some r/o water.  plants look sooo much better

current conditions:
pH-6.0
ppm-530
water temp-67&#730;
room temp-86&#730;

i gave them a 25% veg mix and 75% bloom mix..flowering starts on monday.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the show Smokey! Very cool set-up, can't wait to see it work.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

A.N. love it.Lotta haterz on here.Bubba is a very easy grow w/ under average yeild(I will keep her in the mix,so BOMB)but the **** will scramble ur brain if unoccustomed to her.
 Brother if you wanna b a zomby let her go 10 weeks then flush,OMG talk bout couch lokkkkkkkkkkkkkk.I love BUBBA,hope u dont mind but I gotta C this.
Purple max gravity and bushmaster,tell me bout these.I use Pirahna,Tarantula,Vodoo,B-52,Barricade,Budcandy and Overdrive.Love em all


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Love thy _Bubba_ 56 days, dwc, GH 3 part, better hope ya find a couch.

I pinch/top 2-3 times to increase yield.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 25, 2009)

sorry havent been on in a while...so today will be their third night of flowering.  they are getting so big *wipes tear*


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2009)

They are looking great. Nice work so far. Definitely keep us posted on them. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 25, 2009)

wow 8 days later they sure have grown some mcsmokester

i like your system lots man

 Time4Plan-B


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 4, 2009)

startin to show "urchins" now

the newbies to the right are: gdp(3) atf(3) afgooey(4) jack herer(big one in the back) plat bubba kush(3) brainwreck(1) green crack(3)

i have a big jar of mystery dank seeds..I think Im gonna germ a couple and see if I can get a nice male..might try to do some cross-breeding..


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 4, 2009)

Beeeee-u-t-fulllll!


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 5, 2009)

great job.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 9, 2009)

i had some problems this week...pump broke when i was outta town..figures..over-nuted..i get a lil crazy with that sometimes...but all in all, they kick ***, and haven't died on me DESPITE all the abuse!..  I love mj...


----------



## heyheyhey (Aug 10, 2009)

any issues with blocked sprayers with the aeroponics setup?  the plants are looking nice and health


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Smokey, I'd be very interested to know what cured weight you get off of this crop.


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 10, 2009)

omfg :watchplant:


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 10, 2009)

when i was first hookin the system up i had to clean the laser lines...there is a lil plug at the end and it pops out so you can clean them out easy.  im hopin to get a full pound when its dried and cured...but im probably gonna hit at least 3/4 of a lb.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 17, 2009)

taken yesterday.

the last pic is some jack herer i chopped about 2 weeks ago...this is my fav smoke right now.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks great man!

Your start date was 7/17/2009

Your flowering started 7/20/2009

At 60 days it'll be 9/18/2009

*****
From and including: Friday, July 17, 2009
To and including: Friday, September 18, 2009
It is 64 days from the start date to the end date, end date included
Or 2 months, 2 days including the end date

5,529,600 seconds
92,160 minutes
1536 hours
9 weeks (rounded down)
Very, very nice timing if you get an elbow out of it.

I'm watching this grow very closely...

Thanks!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 17, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Looks great man!
> 
> Your start date was 7/17/2009
> 
> ...


whoa!! hell yea man!! i actually started on the 7/12 vegged until the 22nd.  didnt post here until the 17th.  if i get a full lb i'll be stoked!!  

the next strain in my aero system will be afgooey..im mothering 4 plants right now.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:
			
		

> whoa!! hell yea man!! i actually started on the 7/12 vegged until the 22nd. didnt post here until the 17th. if i get a full lb i'll be stoked!!
> 
> the next strain in my aero system will be afgooey..im mothering 4 plants right now.


 
Ok, with the revised dates, here it is:

Your start date was 7/12/2009

Your flowering started 7/22/2009

At 60 days of flowering, it'll be 9/20/2009

From and including: Sunday, July 12, 2009
To and including: Sunday, September 20, 2009
It is 71 days from the start date to the end date, end date included
Or 2 months, 9 days including the end date
6,134,400 seconds 
102,240 minutes 
1704 hours 
10 weeks (rounded down)

5 crops per/year possible

This is still sweet if you get an LB from it!

Hehe, "afgooey".....Hahahahahahahaa, I love the names strains are given!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 26, 2009)

a lil update for everyone  to enjoy...the smell is intense!


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## benamucc (Aug 26, 2009)

hey what up smokester?!  i'm bout to kick off and aero/nft grow.  glad to see someone else on here doing it!!  everything looks really good, and i'm sure you've got a bow in there...

can't wait to see it finish.  congrats


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 26, 2009)

looking good! Id trim those huge fan leaves. Blocking ALL you low growth (thats a 1/4 of my crops)


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 27, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hehe, "afgooey".....Hahahahahahahaa, I love the names strains are given!


 
I do concur. Too many.

BUT...I must say, I ran Afgooey for a couple of rounds and it is str8 BOMB. Super Sticky and very potent. Good yeilder, I am sad that I never kept a clone.



			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> Id trim those huge fan leaves. Blocking ALL you low growth (thats a 1/4 of my crops)


 
Don't do it man. NEVER, I mean NEVER cut out your fan leaves if you want to grow your plant to full potential.

If you feel that the leaves are blocking the lower growth, then cut out the lower growth, and your end result will be bigger and better buds, with an overall harvest greater then if you cut out leaves and tried to mature the lower growth.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 27, 2009)

i've already trimmed a lot of the lower branches off.  yeah i dont really pull the fan leaves off...the occasional one here and one there, but nothing crazy.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 27, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:
			
		

> i've already trimmed a lot of the lower branches off. yeah i dont really pull the fan leaves off...the occasional one here and one there, but nothing crazy.


I think those are looking wonderful man. You've got a SOC grow going.

SEA OF COLAS

Hahahahahahahaha, Yum-Yum


----------



## ishnish (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice garden there smokester, beautiful even!!   :watchplant:
:48:


----------

